# Did you ever choose the breeder that you liked the most?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have a question and am seeking advice that I hope you can help with (I have a feeling everyone has so much more experience with this than I do, so I'm hopeful).

Say there are 2 breeders, both very nice but one, you just 'click' with more than the other. This breeder (Breeder No. 1) responds quickly and answers all your questions without hesitation, helps build a good relationship with you. 

The 2nd breeder is very nice and says the dog is yours, no problem but seems busy (can't be faulted for that really) and takes a few days to respond. The dog that you really would like is with the 2nd breeder -although the 1st dog is also a great choice but honestly probably 2nd choice.

So what do you do? Wait patiently until the 2nd breeder has time to discuss down payment/how to pay? Or go with the dog (who will also be a great addition to the family) of the 1st breeder because you clicked with her more?

Thank you!!

PS- I had posted before about a 6month girl and a 11 month old boy- and I would really like the little girl- mainly because she's younger and not almost an adult like the boy..but I would love that boy to pieces too. What to do??!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm, how about taking both?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 17 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806529


> Hmmm, how about taking both? [/B]



I wish I could! But I can't, I can only choose one!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Personally, if you really want the girl then I would go with the girl. It sounds like both breeders are reputable. I would say that a relationship with your breeder is nice, but for me it is more important to get a pup with the personality and look that I want. That's just my personal opinion!

:Good luck: with your decision! I can't wait hear which to decide to take home and see pics!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

In your heart if both breeders are equal with there standards i would go for puppy #2 thats the one you really want so go for it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It would be nice to have a breeder you felt was a friend, but the furbaby is the important part! You will hopefully live with him for 15+ yrs. B) I would think health, temperament, pedigree (what sort of family history), socialization and then size and appearance, before the breeder's personality. Obviously I would have, before any of this, ascertained if the breeder has the qualifications of a reputable show breeder and is in high standing with AMA and try to find references. Some breeders could qualify except for being difficult to deal with and if I knew that I'd probably look for the perfect match somewhere else. You have pictured both of your possibles as nice people.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The reputable breeders are very busy with shows, traveling, etc. Don't forget that they also have personal lives, too. Whether I click or not with the breeder of my dog is not an issue for me. What type of dog he or she breeds and whether she is really reputable is much more important to me.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Mary Ann, once you have the dog, the breeder can be out of the picture if you so choose, but you want the best possible dog you can get.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The relationship with the breeder can be important, but the most important thing is which puppy you would be most happy with! Provided, of course, that both breeders are reputable show breeders. 

You will hopefully have this baby for 12-15 years, and the relationship with your breeder can be nice, but most likely won't last that long. If you think you would prefer a girl, then get the girl!

Just keep in mind that a 6 month old puppy is really not even close to being an adult, they don't mature at 12 months by any means. lol But, I think you know which puppy makes your heart flutter...so don't worry as much about the breeder relationship as the relationship with the puppy.  Calling the breeders directly rather than just emailing will be faster and more clear -- it's hard for breeders to respond to emails daily.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806549


> The reputable breeders are very busy with shows, traveling, etc. Don't forget that they also have personal lives, too. Whether I click or not with the breeder of my dog is not an issue for me. What type of dog he or she breeds and whether she is really reputable is much more important to me.[/B]



QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 17 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806550


> Yes, I agree with Mary Ann, once you have the dog, the breeder can be out of the picture if you so choose, but you want the best possible dog you can get.[/B]


I absolutely agree, breeders are out of the picture when you are deciding what you are looking for, you are the one that has to be happy with your decision. If you really want that little girl, then go for her. All reputable breeders are very busy and sometimes just don't have the time to answer all your questions until they know you really want their baby. I just hope whatever way you decide we want to grow up with her/him. Pictures, stories and all that.
Good luck in your decision,
Lucy


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think pick the best puppy for you. If you get the healthiest baby with the temperament most suited to you and your lifestyle, then you will need to contact the breeder much less than otherwise needed. Then any additional contact to keep in touch is just a nice to have.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone above that the reputability of the breeder and the temperament and appearance of the dog in question is much more important than the breeders personality. If you have not talked to breeder two by telephone I would do that and get the ball rolling before the little girl is taken by someone else. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 17 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806583


> I agree with everyone above that the reputability of the breeder and the temperament and appearance of the dog in question is much more important than the breeders personality. If you have not talked to breeder two by telephone I would do that and get the ball rolling before the little girl is taken by someone else. Good luck and keep us posted.[/B]



That's true little girls go fast.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

The decision is up to you and whatever will make you happy. Now for me I can't speak for others but the puppy and my relationship with the breeder is important to me. I want to feel comfortable asking questions about my puppy before and after.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it's best to pick a breeder you like first and THEN choose a puppy. It's easy to fall in love with a puppy but the breeder may not be a good one. That's why it's best to make sure you find a reputable breeder that you feel good about first and then choose a puppy from that person. I dont think the breeder has to be someone you like enough to be good friends with (personality wise) but you need to feel good about their breeding ethics and what they do and don't do. If I really didn't like a breeder, no way would I buy a dog from them, no matter how great the dog sounded. I'd rather buy from a breeder I liked, even if I had to wait longer for the right puppy to come along.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The breeders are Sunnydales and Shinemore, both in Korea. I'll give one a call and hopefully their English is better than my Korean! LOL! 

By the way, I meant to say that the 11 month old is more towards being an adult, not the 6 month old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806678


> Thanks everyone. The breeders are Sunnydales and Shinemore, both in Korea. I'll give one a call and hopefully their English is better than my Korean! LOL!
> 
> By the way, I meant to say that the 11 month old is more towards being an adult, not the 6 month old.[/B]


Shinemore has amazing Maltese! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Shinemore pups are gorgeous, as are Sunnydale pups! Good luck in your pick!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my! Both breeders have gorgeous babies. I am completely in love with them. i really don't think you could go wrong with either!

I'm agree with everyone. So long as you are sure that both breeders are reputable and the fluffs are healthy and well cared for, go with the one you feel is right for you. While having a good relationship with the breeder is great, it's more important to get the fluff that is right for you in my opnion.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe Shinemore has just been busy as I haven't heard from her in a few days (only a few days but still)- maybe she's showing or something.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Personally, since both breeders are reputable I'd choose the puppy! 

Later on down the road maybe you can get one from the breeder that you really seemed to 'click' with! Some breeders are very difficult to get a hold of, with showing and being out of town they sometimes just aren't available. Either way it seems you really can't go wrong!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG I would love a Malt from Shinemore! I can't wait to see your new baby


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hopefully She'll be my new baby!!!!  

I really want to just go and pick her up asap!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I guess you have made a decision on the one you want, congratulations on that. I will keep my fingers crossed and say a few prayers so that you will be the mommy to that little girl. rayer: rayer: rayer: Have you been thinking of names or does she already have a name you are going to keep?
Can't wait to see pictures of her.
Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm going to name her (or even him- if she is not available) "Bisous", it means "kisses" in French. My husband is French so hence the connection. But I think Bisous can be for a girl or boy - specially if they're a Maltese! I was thinking of "Chou Chou", which means "darling" or "Sweetie" in French, but that's my husband's name! 

Thank you for the best wishes- I really hope it works out!! I'm just impatient, I guess!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 17 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806822


> I'm going to name her (or even him- if she is not available) "Bisous", it means "kisses" in French. My husband is French so hence the connection. But I think Bisous can be for a girl or boy - specially if they're a Maltese! I was thinking of "Chou Chou", which means "darling" or "Sweetie" in French, but that's my husband's name!
> 
> Thank you for the best wishes- I really hope it works out!! I'm just impatient, I guess! [/B]


I really hope you get the Shinemore girl! Just make sure you call and email so the breeder knows you are a serious buyer!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

You should be happy both with the breeder and the pup. Good luck I am sure which ever one you choose you will be happy


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats to you can't wait to see pictures. :wub:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, I just went over and saw that gorgeous male on Sunny Dales site!! Mystical Allure, Ellui is his call name. He is just way toooo adorable!!! If only.........

I haven't gone to Shinemore to look at the little girl......not sure my heart can take it after seeing that precious little boy!!! 

I have to say that I agree with the others. You have two reputable breeders so just go with your heart for the little girl!! Lots of prayers that you will soon be showing us pictures of your darling baby Bisous!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He is too beautiful, isn't he??! He looks like such a happy dog too. I was set on him and then I saw the little girl. She has almost cat features. I don't know if she's on the website as the photos were emailed to me. She doesn't look real. But everyone has told me that girls are easier to train, cleaner etc and since she's younger. There is a little boy Maltese here in Shanghai who is a doll and who I fall in love with everytime I see him, his owner said he preferred boys. I'll keep everyone posted! Whenever they're ready to bring home, I'll go get one or the other.

Luckily Korea is only a 2 hour flight for me, so it's doable.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- If I did get the little boy, I'd be beyond happy and in love with him too. I think what I am most hesitant on, is that he's still not neutered (although that would happen asap if I were his momma). Evidently he's lifting his leg outside only right now but not inside and is pad trained.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Can I post the pictures you emailed me of them both? I'm sure the breeders wouldn't mind....they are such beautiful malts! I want a Shinemore girl too, and I think its great you are going to the breeders homes.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe please let's wait until it's more sure that I have her (or don't!) I don't want to jinx it because I really would love her! LOL! I haven't heard from her in a few days. I called yesterday around noon but nobody was home either so I think she must be off somewhere- showing or just busy. I think she's really busy in general anyways.

But Sunnydales has 3 other younger pups that I can 'see' next week- 1 male and 2 females because I was a bit worried about a 11 month old boy who's not neutered yet. I can't wait to see those!, their ages range from 3-7 months.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- Briana,
Actually yes, you can post the photo of her! I think if it's meant to be, it will be!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 18 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807023


> Can I post the pictures you emailed me of them both? I'm sure the breeders wouldn't mind....they are such beautiful malts! I want a Shinemore girl too, and I think its great you are going to the breeders homes. [/B]


I would love to see the pics, Briana!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Well unfortunately I just heard back from the breeder and the little girl is going to be held for show now. I'm a bit disappointed but it just wasn't meant to be for me- with this pup. I do understand though, she is very pretty. 

So I will wait to see the other pups from Sunnydales this week coming up.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sorry that this one didn't pan out but I also am a firm believer if it was meant to be then it will happen. So the right one hasn't come to you yet. But hang in there I know that when you finally find the one for you then it won't be such a hard decision for you to make. You will know in your heart right away that the little furbaby you find will be the one meant for you. I wish you the best in your search, let us know when you find her/him.

Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, I'm a firm believer in that as well. Things happen the way they're suppose to, so that little girl just wasn't meant for me. I can't wait to see Sunnydales' other babies. I"ll keep everyone posted.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for all the updates!! Those Korean babies are just incredibly adorable!! Just curious, I couldn't tell by the pictures, and was wondering about the weight of the Shinemore and Sunny Dales adult Maltese. I know it depends on the particular dog, but do they tend to be 5-6 pounds or 4-5 or ??? Oh, and I would SOOOOOO love to see pictures of that little girl with the cat like features!! I'm not at a place to be adding any more to our clan ......yet......but would sure love the chance to ooooh and ahhhhhh over that darling little girl's pictures, lol. 

Will be saying prayers that the right baby comes along.....and fast!!! :biggrin: rayer: :Good luck:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to post these, me and Gigi are in Atlanta, GA right now so I'm not on the computer much....

Here's the boy from Sunnydale's(look at his SMILE! :wub2: ) : 

























Here's the girl from Shinemore(check out those halos!) :

























I still want that girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: ps- I know the girl is 2 pounds right now and the breeder said she should be four pounds full grown. Don't give up on that girl yet! I'm_ almost _positive that girl will be too small to be bred so she may want to sell her anyway!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW! they are both beautiful pups. No wonder she had a hard decision to make. Either one of them would be in my house in a flash. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
She said the little boy wasn't neutered yet, maybe she should get him and show him. He is sooo cute.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, and you must show me pics of the other Sunnydale pups! I know they will be gorgeous!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They both are too pretty, aren't they? The little girl is 2.11 pounds now and I bet she'll barely make 4lbs (but that's just a guess). 

The breeders says he's too timid so she stopped training him for showing. But He looks like such a happy little guy. 

(whoever) He'll just be for my pet. I don't even know if they have shows yet here in mainland China. You know, pet dogs were illegal here for many many years! Even now there are a million rules and big dogs are not allowed.

I'll keep you posted on the other 3 babies. I really cannot wait to see them. It's like Christmas!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 19 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807484


> They both are too pretty, aren't they? The little girl is 2.11 pounds now and I bet she'll barely make 4lbs (but that's just a guess).
> 
> The breeders says he's too timid so she stopped training him for showing. But He looks like such a happy little guy.
> 
> ...


I doubt she will too. And even 4 pounds, I think is too small to be bred.

I did not know dogs used to be illegal in China! :shocked: How did people live? Do you know why they weren't? Don't they...eat....dogs? And no big digs? How big is too "big". LOL 

I know it MUST feel like Christmas with all those puppies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope you do send pictures, I love seeing babies and are you still trying to get a girl? I didn't know it was that hard to have a dog there. They are so worth the work to get them though. Have you seen or know of any malts there already?

Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They were illegal during Mao's time because he said that they were a 'bourgeois habit'. Even now, there a sooo many rules. You have to have an annual pet license which costs either $300 or $150, depending on where you live (where I live it's 300 because it's downtown Shanghai) and if you're outside without it and the cops stop you , then they will/can take your dog away (usually for good). I've heard a lot of stories.

Dogs aren't allowed in parks or technically on the streets from 8am to 6pm- something like that. But all the locals who have dogs, always walk them on the streets..but never in the parks. Also in some cities, you can only own 1 dog, but really across China, big dogs are not allowed. 99% of the locals are terrified of dogs (and cats for that matter too). But I see some foreigners who have big dogs but mainly it's all little ones.

Yes, in some places they eat dog. ewww. I know. It is very disturbing. Evidently they say they are specially raised for this...so it's not a little Maltese or Chihuahua. But now as China has become 'richer', it's very trendy (for the locals) to have a dog because it's a status symbol- showing that you can afford it. 

Personally, just MHO, I think in general, there is a terrible disregard of all living creatures here and to me, that says something about a culture where you treat a living being so poorly. It's not my culture but even if it were, I still don't 'get it' nor do I want to!

The little boy I see, is from Japan..his owner is Japanese and owns a pet supply shop/groomer here. I stop in all the time and love on that little dog. He's really cute and happy, has a sweet baby doll face. He weighs 5lbs and is 2 years old.

I plan to keep Bisous with me at all times- and of course have my pet license with me at all times!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Other than that little sweet Malt I see from Japan, sometimes I see other Malts here, but they are not breed to standard at all. That one from Japan is the only one I've seen that is correct. I see a lot of Yorkies here too..but again, not breed to standard at all. it's really sad and I would never in a million years buy one. And they're not 'cheap' either! Almost the same price you'd pay for a baby from a good breeder. But the locals aren't informed/educated about things like this yet. That's why I'm going to Korea to buy my baby because it's not possible for me to do that here. But there are a few good Westerners who are Vets here, so that helps!

I think "big dogs" as in really big..sorry I don't know the names. From time to time, I hear about someone who has a "miniature horse" of a dog who gets denied for being able to keep their pet. Some dogs are just illegal, like Akitas or pitbulls.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Breeders have their reasons for keeping a dog. So we can not assume what their intentions are and we can not speak on behalf of the breeders. Shanghimomma is correct about the whole dog eating business. However majority of asians do not eat dog and Im sure dog breeders will not appreciate comments about dog eating even if it was in jest. How did a topic of dog eating come up in this thread anyway? 
Shanghimomma Im sorry you did not get the girl you wanted from Shinemore. but I am also a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and I do hope you find your perfect maltese.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks- I agree with you! 

Actually, nobody I knows here in China actually eats dog, but I hear it goes on in the countryside. I believe that someone asked about it going on in China. I don't think there was a connection or even a 'joke' between the breeders and what happens here in China? Maybe I didn't see that?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh. My. God. How could you ever choose?! Those are two absolutely amazing fluffs, just gorgeous! I would take either/both in a heartbeat. No wonder you were having a hard time deciding. 

Both breeders have truly lovely dogs, I just don't think you could go wrong. So, you are going to smuggle one out for me, right? :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The 11 month old and not being neutered yet wouldn't bother you so much? you don't think 11 months is too old?

Evidently he is lifting his leg outside (totally understood- he IS a little boy dog, right?) but not inside. I would have him neutered though.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 19 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807578


> The 11 month old and not being neutered yet wouldn't bother you so much? you don't think 11 months is too old?
> 
> Evidently he is lifting his leg outside (totally understood- he IS a little boy dog, right?) but not inside. I would have him neutered though.[/B]


For me 11 months old would not be too old and I would not personally be concerned over leg lifting. 11 months is still young, I would just do potty training 101 with him. It is definitely not too late to train him not to do so in the house. That said, that is is how I would feel about it, but you (of course) have to decide what is right for you. If you have concern over it, by all means wait until the right fluff for you comes along, there is nothing wrong with that at all. If you are uncertain, I would wait. Better to wait and get a perfect match for you.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Just saw the pictures......................
Oh my gosh they are BOTH...........................BREATHTAKING!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

They are both beautiful! :smheat:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, they are both absolutely beautiful!! I actually prefer the face of the male. :wub: :wub: The girl is really adorable, though, and she has kitty-like features!

P.S.

I don't think 11 months is too old, either.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

thank you so much for all the replies. I'm going to try to get him. 

it's funny because, when I first received the photos last week, my friend asked me which one my gut said to go for and I initially said, 'the boy'. Then I thought the girl because everyone I know said she'd be easier, etc etc....but it looks like my feelings were probably right to begin with.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They are both beyond beautiful :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Just WOW...!!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 20 2009, 05:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807635


> thank you so much for all the replies. I'm going to try to get him.
> 
> it's funny because, when I first received the photos last week, my friend asked me which one my gut said to go for and I initially said, 'the boy'. Then I thought the girl because everyone I know said she'd be easier, etc etc....but it looks like my feelings were probably right to begin with.[/B]


Like I told you before if it is meant to be, then it will happen. That little boy is absolutely the cutest and I don't think he is old at all. Sometimes it is easier with them being older as you can obedience train, rally, or agility starting at that age. Maybe since you live in a large city and apartment that is a way to exercise him if you can find someone offering that and it is fun to do with your dog. I was just wondering do you dress your furbabies there? Let us know which way you decide, are you still going to go see the other babies or have decided on him :wub: did I say I :wub: his face.

Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a friend who is a dog trainer here and she offers agility classes and I am very interested in that (for little dogs of course!). 

The Shanghainese LOVE to dress up their little dogs. It's really funny to see some of the outfits- sometimes the outfits get pretty crazy actually (in terms of comedy). T-shirts, little boots, dresses, hoodies, dog umbrellas. It's pretty cute. So if I decide to dress him up, then he'll be right at home! lol!

I did see this puffy quilted goose down jacket for dogs. I will have to get that because I have one for me, so we can match!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 20 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807683


> I have a friend who is a dog trainer here and she offers agility classes and I am very interested in that (for little dogs of course!).
> 
> The Shanghainese LOVE to dress up their little dogs. It's really funny to see some of the outfits- sometimes the outfits get pretty crazy actually (in terms of comedy). T-shirts, little boots, dresses, hoodies, dog umbrellas. It's pretty cute. So if I decide to dress him up, then he'll be right at home! lol!
> 
> I did see this puffy quilted goose down jacket for dogs. I will have to get that because I have one for me, so we can match![/B]


Then you are still going for a little girl or boy? Are you going to go look at the other babies, is there a girl? Would love to see those pictures as well.

The agility is sooo much fun to do, my husband and I used to do it. You will love it as it bonds your dog and you together even more.

Also, I would love to see some of those outfits, do you have a website for there. I would love to see how their clothes compare to here.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She has a little girl and that little boy. I'm going to choose one of them. The little girl is very very pretty (But all her Malts are pretty!). She's tiny though - 7months at weighs 2.8 lbs! wow! She was just keeping her for her own. My husband just fell in love with that one now.

I think all the websites are in Mandarin, but I know "www.taobao.com" is what people use a lot. It's like the Chinese ebay. I can't read/write mandarin, so I use a translator on my computer (there's one on google)- and then if I want to buy something, I get a Chinese friend to help me and repay them. But mainly there a lot of shops here. Everyone here uses that. 

Also that Japanese shop (who has the little Malt) has some really cute outfits, like a slik Chinese Qipao (the traditional dress women who in the 1920's). And also the revolutionary outfits with their red star on it. Those are really funny. I'll take some photos next time I'm in there. Some people have Goldens on my street - and they even dress them up!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I usually prefer girls but I am telling you.........that little boy is to die for!!!! I love him, even over the girl!!! Good luck, it is going to be hard to choose. Please keep us posted~~~


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

The noses of the Shinemore Malts are so petite and the eyes just beautiful. I LOVE the look of their dogs :smheat:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 19 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807509


> They were illegal during Mao's time because he said that they were a 'bourgeois habit'. Even now, there a sooo many rules. You have to have an annual pet license which costs either $300 or $150, depending on where you live (where I live it's 300 because it's downtown Shanghai) and if you're outside without it and the cops stop you , then they will/can take your dog away (usually for good). I've heard a lot of stories.
> 
> Dogs aren't allowed in parks or technically on the streets from 8am to 6pm- something like that. But all the locals who have dogs, always walk them on the streets..but never in the parks. Also in some cities, you can only own 1 dog, but really across China, big dogs are not allowed. 99% of the locals are terrified of dogs (and cats for that matter too). But I see some foreigners who have big dogs but mainly it's all little ones.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. Interesting stuff, I did not know any of it. I hear so much about dogs being raised for eating in asian countries, I'm glad most don't though. And that's good you will take your new baby with you everywhere. Who knows, maybe eventually times will change and there will be less restictions for dogs. 

That boy is gorgeous, you should go for it! Just curious, how big will he get? 

And whenever I see a dog from an asian country, ie. china, korea, japan, I ALWAYS see dogs dressed up like little kids. Like, you would not thing they are dogs! Even big dogs! It's so adorable. And they wear clothes ALL the TIME even at home and on walks. My Gigi has alot of clothes, but we really only wear it for special occasions, and rarely in the summer time(she's in full coat, too hott). and when she does wear a dress, I swear, she get's soooo much attention, like the people never have seen a little dog in a dress before! :wacko1:  LOL I tell my mother everyday, once I graduate from college, I'm going to live in Tokyo, because dressing dogs is the norm there. LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay- I've made the decision and it's all settled. I'm getting a little girl (7 months old) from Sunnydales. I'm having her spayed there (as the breeder's husband is a Vet) and then will pick her up anytime after August 5th. She's incredibly pretty and I cannot wait to bring her home!

Briana- yes, you'd *love* Japan then because they are really dog crazy there. They love their pets!! They even have this 'rent a dog' for the weekend service there in Tokyo, for people who are too busy during the week, they'll rent a dog on the weekends to walk them and love them. The pet store here (with the little Malt) is run and owned by a Japanese guy who imports a lot of things from Japan- think a lot of Hello Kitty items! but now that I have a little girl, I can reason buying some of them!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay!!!! Congrats, when do we get to see pictures?!? :biggrin: 

I think I would love Japan too. Here in Ohio people give you weird looks if you dress your dog!  Whatever!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats Sunnydales has beautiful babies. i knew the right one would come along. now that she's yours you have to post pictures please.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yay! You must show us pictures!! Or you can email me them and I will post them for you if you don't know how.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I just emailed them to Briana! It seems as I am technically challenged!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hurry up and post those pics Briana!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she is soo gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

Uploading more pics....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's in her 'summer cut' right now, but that's okay as it was 104 degrees yesterday (!!) and it will grow out. She was born Dec. 25th 2008. And I _cannot _wait to go pick her up. It will be after her operation, probably around August 6th or August 10th.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is just wow... those EYES, that COAT!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm so late with the emails, me and Gigi are now in SC and had no internet. LOL 

But OMG that girl, I want her too! :wub: :wub: She reminds me sooo much of my Gigi :wub2:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Even my husband fell in love with her photos - and this is the guy who informed me that he doesn't plan on walking her by himself. I showed his assistant the photos and said that it was his dog- boy he did not think that was funny! We all did though. She'll end up becoming his dog I bet!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jul 22 2009, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808386


> Even my husband fell in love with her photos - and this is the guy who informed me that he doesn't plan on walking her by himself. I showed his assistant the photos and said that it was his dog- boy he did not think that was funny! We all did though. She'll end up becoming his dog I bet!![/B]


I can understand why your husband fell in love, that face is too precious! :wub:

Just curious, how big is she?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Right now at 7 months, she's 1.8kg ( 4lbs almost- 3.96 to be technical). She said most of her adults range from 1.8 to 2.2


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm glad you found your dream puppy! Just don't go crazy while waiting for her to come, lol!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I have no words!! She has the cutest face ever. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I adore her puppy cut, too.

Congrats a million!! I can't wait to see more pics of that doll face. :wub: :wub: :wub:

P.S. She reminds me of a Bonnie's Angel! :wub2:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this but so glad that you found your meant to be baby, we knew you would know when you found her. And you finally decided you wanted that little girl to dress up. :wub: :wub: :wub: she is so cute, adorable face and going to be a petite little girl. No wonder your husband fell for her, that means a lot. And she is old enough to start doing the agility you wanted to start. Congratulation for you I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see more pictures and stories about her. Let us know soon as you get your hands on her.
You should start a new post about your new little girl for all to see. What are you going to name her.

Lucy


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 22 2009, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808401


> OMG, I have no words!! She has the cutest face ever. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I adore her puppy cut, too.
> 
> Congrats a million!! I can't wait to see more pics of that doll face. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> P.S. She reminds me of a Bonnie's Angel! :wub2:[/B]


congrats again!!! Thanks Brianna for posting the pictures. I admit she looks like an Bonnie Angel too She is Beautiful! I cant wait to see more pictures of her


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So beautiful. :wub: :wub: Congratulations. Can't wait until you have her with you. :biggrin: 

BTW, how did you end up living in China? Very interesting to read about other people's cultures.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Once I figure out how to post photos (rather than just emailing them to Briana) I'll put her on the Introduction! lol!

Her name is going to be "Bisous", it means 'kisses' in French. I'm American but my husband is French. We live here because of our jobs- I've been here 4 years and he's been here 6 years. And after 4 years, I actually like it here now, but it was a bit of a big change for a while there! lol! It took some time evidently!


----------

